# Let's see your plumbing!



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wondering what everyone's "undercarriage" looks like. I currently have two filters on my 90g (Eheim 2026 and Rena XP3), with UV Sterilizer and inline heater hooked to Eheim output. I'm looking to simplify things and make it a little neater down there. I also have problems with kinks in the line and usually have to push the Eheim into the back corner in a weird position, with zipties on the hoses to keep them unkinked. It's not a mess down there, but it could be better.
I like the PVC solutions that some people have. I assume that you wouldn't be able to hook the heater or UV directly inline to PVC, but would need a piece with a nipple and a small section of hose.
I'm not really looking for the auto water changing systems that some people have, although those are nice. I use a python connected to my faucet and it works fine for me.
Well, post away!

-Ryan


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Here you go

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/49214-pictures-under-your-tank.html


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Ahh. Very nice thread. I love the idea of lights turning on when the doors open. Much better than holding a mini flashlight with my teeth when I want to do something down there. Someone also had a paper towel roll down there -- are you kidding me? LOL. Good idea though.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

ringram said:


> Ahh. Very nice thread. I love the idea of lights turning on when the doors open. Much better than holding a mini flashlight with my teeth when I want to do something down there. Someone also had a paper towel roll down there -- are you kidding me? LOL. Good idea though.


A slight bump after scrolling through topics

Yes that is a paper towel roll holder I put there


----------



## Fish'InMN (Apr 23, 2006)

I have 100% control of how much flow goes into the tank with this setup, from drop-wise to full-power. I had some leaking issues at first, so I switched out all the barbs shown above from CPVC to nylon. No other issues at all.


Cheers,
Marty


----------



## iointerrupt (Mar 30, 2007)

Some UV sterilizers, Current-USA and Pentair, are built to accept standard NPT PVC parts, so they can be fully hard plumbed. But that is a rather pricey solution.

Although I love building things out of PVC, the idea of a fully hard-plumbed setup never appealed to me. Mainly because it really sets things in stone, if you want to make a big change you are going to need a hacksaw. Lots of unions can help this some, but some design choices really do become fixed.

That said, might I suggest some better vinyl tubing? Reinforced tubing is will have a bigger bend radius, but won't kink.

And finally, you can fit a lot of stuff into 16" if you work at it: 



Left to right: DIY FBF, UV, Hydor L25, XP2, Heater thermostat, CO2 solenoid (not pictured)​


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Fish'InMN - How exactly do you use the "water change valve"? Do you have something that connects to that end?


----------



## FacePlanted (Jul 27, 2007)

YES! A DIY FBF! That's cool! I had wanted to build one myself, but got one for christmas instead. 

Does it work well? Can you keep the sand bed fluidized?


----------



## Fish'InMN (Apr 23, 2006)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Fish'InMN - How exactly do you use the "water change valve"? Do you have something that connects to that end?


Yes, just a simple PVC L to drain into a bucket. I have not started using it yet as the tank is still easily siphoned, but once plants grow in everywhere I will begin using it for water changes. Or maybe not. Either way, it is the only way to get water out of the manifold without causing a huge mess.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

FacePlanted said:


> YES! A DIY FBF! That's cool! I had wanted to build one myself, but got one for Christmas instead.
> 
> Does it work well? Can you keep the sand bed fluidized?


At the risk of being a total imbecile, what's a FBF?
________
property Pattaya


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

FBF = fluidized bed filter


----------



## iointerrupt (Mar 30, 2007)

It fluidizes quite easily, the 1.5 lbs of sand I have in it only needs about half the flow of a 265gph pump. If you want more info on it, I'll start a new thread, as I did take construction pictures.

Fluidized Bed Filters are rare on planted tanks as they are kind of redundant, more common on high fish load tanks. But I wanted a 2nd filter for my tank and another canister filter just seemed...boring.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Is it in any way akin to an UGF?
________
Latnspice


----------



## iointerrupt (Mar 30, 2007)

A fluidized bed filter is only like an under gravel filter in the sense that they both do biological filtration. A single pound of sand can provide biological filtration for 100 gallons of water, they pack a lot of surface area into a small space.


----------



## FacePlanted (Jul 27, 2007)

That IS really cool.

I was using the lifeguard FB300 FBF before I redid my 29gal. I took it out and only used the mechanical module b/c I think the sand media that they provided was messing with my KH, and maybe (if i can remember correctly) my GH. It also seemed like it just pumped out nitrates, but I can't really think why that would be. It seems like the plants would take care of any ammonia. Maybe I just had too many fish. 

I dont really need it now, but I think a DIY FBF thread would be great to have for reference.

Does anyone else have the pentair/lifeguard modules they are using on their tanks? How did you plumb them?


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I googled it and did some research and now understand in broad strokes. Been keeping fish for quite a few years and had never ever heard of one!
________
Colorado Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## FacePlanted (Jul 27, 2007)

They are really cool looking.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Heres a pic of my underside.










Standard 55g stand with fluval 304, hydor 300w heater, Coralife 9w UVS(behind the fluval) mazzei (is after the heater, before the tank). pH probe in line. Light above the door. You can see my bubble counter peaking out there. My 20# tank is to the right just obviously can't see it. Just trying to keep it clean. I am think about adding an auto-top off but I just cant stand the thought of having the sensor sitting there all ugly in the tank. Maybe, we'll see. 

Let me know what you think about my setup. Thanks, Andy


----------



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

is saltwater include too? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

I say why not haha


----------



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/54410-my-sw-tank-i-promised.html


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Personally, I like that tape holding the power strip to the wall. lol


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

I just want to bump this because I love the mechanical aspects of fish keeping as well as what is happening in the tank. And I like seeing other peoples take on things.


----------



## mhossom (Nov 27, 2007)

Adkins.its said:


> pH probe in line.


Where did you get that compression fitting? I really like the look of that config.

For your auto top-off, you could try a Spectrapure Litremeter III. They are expensive. But, they are very easy to operateand could also be used to automate dosing ferts. They are pretty popular in the reef world.

-Mike


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

www.heyco.com for the fittings...


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Fish'InMN said:


> I have 100% control of how much flow goes into the tank with this setup, from drop-wise to full-power. I had some leaking issues at first, so I switched out all the barbs shown above from CPVC to nylon. No other issues at all.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Marty


How exactly does water get into this system? Based on this drawing, the system would just empty itself. I really like how you used the brass valves though, much better control.


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

they dont sell stuff in heyco.com, do they ? It is better to give a part name so that i could find on google.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

mouser.com sells em, take a look here:

http://www.mouser.com/catalog/632/1634.pdf

The Heyco page is acting funny, they offer free samples once you have the p/n you're after. Its difficult to tell because there's no p/n's on the fittings I have.

Below was my order from Mouser, but I think the one for the pH probe was M3460(you'd want to verify with someone else that it wasn't M3231). 

On another order I purchased the M9145's for the EBO Jaeger 300W Heater.

Also, I think it was the M4518's that fit the airline tubing size.


ORDERED STOCK NUMBER SHIPPED PRICE EXTENDED
-----------------------------------------------------------------
3 836-M3231 3 1.220 3.66
Heyco Liquid Tight S
LTCG 1/2 NPT BLACK

3 836-M4518 3 1.220 3.66
Heyco Liquid Tight S
RLTCG 1/2 NPT BLACK

3 836-M3460 3 1.920 5.76
Heyco Liquid Tight S
RLTCG 3/4 NPT BLACK


----------



## Fish'InMN (Apr 23, 2006)

colinthebassist said:


> How exactly does water get into this system? Based on this drawing, the system would just empty itself. I really like how you used the brass valves though, much better control.


I was going to update that diagram since it lacks some vital parts. Hopefully this is a little easier to understand, it is an old diagram but still relevant...


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, it makes so much more sense now.


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

My mess......


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

mhossom said:


> Where did you get that compression fitting? I really like the look of that config.
> 
> For your auto top-off, you could try a Spectrapure Litremeter III. They are expensive. But, they are very easy to operateand could also be used to automate dosing ferts. They are pretty popular in the reef world.
> 
> -Mike


Hey sorry it took me so long to get back all my subscriptions were off for some reason....anyways the heyco site they are talking about is were I have heard that most people on the forum get them. 

Mine actually came from a specialty electronics place in town that my work orders out stuff from. I think it was like 3 dollars. You could just make some calls around town before you order one from heyco.

I still have to check out the site you recommended for the top off

......sadly I am selling off my 55 gal and equipment do to space and money but I am going to start up a 10 gal planted tank which for some reason has had a huge appeal to me and I think will be more manageable for my schedule.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

tusk said:


> My mess......


How are your FX5s working out hooked up to all the plumbing? 

I have just heard that the computer in those sometimes doesnt like anything besides the stock inflow/outflow configuration.

Anyway I think it looks pretty clean myself...some people have the most messy setup on equipment but have a display that looks a thousand times better than mine haha. So i guess it just depends on what suits you....but if it works for you thats all that matters.


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

^^^

As far as I'm conserned, that issue with the FX5 is a myth, or whom ever started that had some other issues. I've had this since June of '07

On the outflow of one of my FX5 I run: UV, 2 heaters in parallel, and a CO2 reactor that then runs to my UGJs (under gravel jets). The pump cycles normally, though when cleaning the pump it gets a bit of a nasty air pocket that lasts about a day. My plumbing isn't ideal for passing air pockets though


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I've just been finishing up my plumbing on an FX5 and while my plumbing has some natural air traps in it the filter has managed to get going. All the lines were dry and flipping the isolation valves a couple times allowed the filter to clear the air blocks (in the plumbing not the filter).

Once the system was filled with water restarts aren't an issue at all. Agreed, its bunk that the FX5 doesn't work with things inline, I've a lot inline and a lot of it bad stuff inline and it will works. I don't see another filter having any better luck against air blocks.


----------

